# Self loading



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This isn't a real goal for me, as I don't have a trailer to practice on.

When I was teaching my mare to trailer, I would lunge her outside the trailer, and if she stepped on the ramp, she would get to relax. She learned really quickly that trailer meant rest. She now trailers no problem. A little iffy going home, but no rearing and pulling.

How would I teach her to self load if I wanted to? 

A few times while I was lunging her, she would look like she would just hop into the trailer, but she never did.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Just lots of loading practice. Our penning mare has been trailered so many times she will want to walk on if you just ride/lead her by an open trailer. To her, open trailer means "get in".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

I chose the route of teaching my mare to associate the trailer with good experiences and fed her in there. Here's a video of how she loads now.. 



 However, she didn't have a tramatic trailering experience before training her, she was just not as easy to load as I would've liked, so this method may not work for all horses..


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish my mare did that! bahaha, at least she goes on and stays on


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL, painthorsemare!

My filly is the same way. Even if the door isn't open she stands there just like what the heck who closed my trailer? I want in.

Funny stuff.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

teach her to go where you point, like longing, you point she goes.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Lots and lots of loading and hauling. My gelding sees an open trailer, and he jumps in and ties hiself. Ok, maybe he doesnt tie himself..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

